# Americas best bow strings



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I've had a few sets of ABB in years past and wasn't all that impressed with them. Never went back. Shooting Center Circle now and couldn't be happier. Matt does a fantastic job building strings.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

jakebowers06 said:


> I have a 2013 Hoyt spyder and I shoot blue streak arrows with a carter chocolate addiction release. I do a lot of 3 d and bow hunting. Very little paper shooting. I had my local pro shop put on an Americas best string and I've shot through it stretching period and tons more after. And since iv lost the accuracy I had dramatically. My bow shop says everything is fine. So I'm wondering if anyone else has had a problem with these strings or just me and my dad?


I was thinking about getting set of these.............


----------



## egressel (Oct 17, 2014)

I use 60X. The best strings i found so far. Fast reliable service. Come pre stretched well worth the money


----------



## Truck777us (Jan 6, 2014)

60X and JBK are great !!!!


----------



## Itsderekcarter (Dec 22, 2014)

I've never had anything but success and great times with Americas best.


----------



## youngguy (Aug 23, 2010)

I just had a new set put on my PSE supra after an unfortunate accident and I don't know about them either. I already need the string reserved at the mocking point, I put the d-loop on and made it to long so I took it off to shorten it up and noticed these big spaces between the serving material where the d-loop ends or knots where. I'm not to happy about that. I hope they don't stretch or creep but I'm not gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## HannahBunek273 (Mar 13, 2016)

I also change the string 60x


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Next time try 60x or vaportrail both excellent string makers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nike10 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hogwire also builds quality strings and cable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

